# Homepage ohne www erreichen



## RaRu (12. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich weiß nicht wohin ich das posten soll, aber folgendes:

wie kann man es einrichten, dass man eine homepage auch ohne das eingeben von www erreichen kann? 
ich habe schon etwas von "301 redirect mit htaccess" gelesen, aber nicht besonders gute erklärungen dazu.

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

grüße
RaRu


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Mai 2008)

Schaue mal bei Confixx herein(falls das bei dir verfügbar ist...andernfalls halt da, wo du deine Subdomains erstellen kannst), und lege dort die gewünschte Subdomain an.

Wohin gelangt man denn bei dir überhaupt, wenn man die Adresse ohne www eingibt?


----------



## RaRu (13. Mai 2008)

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server."


----------



## deniz_boy (24. Mai 2008)

wenn du eine Subdomain einrichtest, musst du die seite einfach ohne www. einrichten.


----------

